# LUNDIN MINING



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

LUN,TO dropped 16% closing @ $7.52 with over 74 million shares traded.

5 different analysts set target prices between $9 and $10

i'm tempted to jump in tomorrow - should i - shouldn't i ?

will it fall further with tax loss selling - 

or wait 3 days for it to settle after a sell-off


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

Operational Outlook Conference Call on December 1, 2017 at 8:30am ET

I'd say, if price doesn't drop below $6.55 by Tuesday's close, it's good to go.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Zylon - I'll wait until Tuesday which according to the 3 day rule states

"wait until the 3rd business day after news breaks to trade anything "


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Lundin Mining Confirms Sinkhole Near Ojos del Salado Operations in Chile (tmx.com) 

Down almost 7% today and 15% since I bought in almost a month ago. This was a rather speculative buy for me so I will hold off on adding for now.


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

This was recommended by my stock advisor to watch. The price of copper is way down and there will be supply shortages along with increasing demand for EVs over the next 5 years.

They like Lundin because most of their mining , ~ 67% , is copper.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I chose it for similar reason as well as it's low Debt to Equity. Like I said It is a speculative play for me and although tempted to add because of the decline in share price will hold off. It makes more sense to add to bigger names should the bear continue.


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

Nice move by Lundin today! Up about 8%.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Lundin Mining Announces Updated Share Capital and Voting Rights (tmx.com)

Other than paying down debt I believe share buybacks at reasonable price is a great use of capital.


----------

